# Grinder to pair with R58



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok, since I joined a few people have suggested I upgrade from my mignon to get the best out of my r58. Let's pretend I've got £500 to play with and hope the wife isn't reading.

I'd be interested to hear what the benefits are. I've got no issues with the mignon, plus it's nice and compact, so what would I get that the mignon doesn't give me?

Cheers

Anton


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

how about a used ceado e37 ??????


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

You wouldn't be selling one by any chance?!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bugger you saw right through me.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

on a serious note, i think that for your price point you can get a lot more used than new, as you will basically be steered towards a eureka zenith


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

double post - oops


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

As Dave says, you can either go for the brand new route, or second hand (probably commercial).

Additionally, hand grinders like the OE Pharos, HG-One, Rosco will make exceptional espresso, with some obvious practicality issues.

I wasted shed loads of money with different consumer/hand grinders and ended up at commercial conical basically.

The majority of which will make cracking espresso with some trade-offs (size and retention).

You also get some great commercial flat burr grinders like Mythos, K30 and EK43.

This list is not conclusive, and unfortunately everything is a trade-off with grinders, I haven't come across the perfect home setup yet, because IMHO it doesn't exist.

My advice, speak to Dave, and try and get a bargain


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sounds like Dave's my man. Will see what I can get away with when I get back from holibobs.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

I've the R58 & had a mignon also but soon found it far from a perfect match for the R58, after reading here & talking to Claudette @ BB went for a Zenith e65 & could not be happier









Its not an 'upgrade' from a Mignon its in a different league all-together !


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh man, I managed to sneak the r58 upgrade in before she had a chance to say no. Not sure how I'm going to manage this one...


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

The R58 is serious bit of kit, so it deserves something really decent to pair it with..

I'd personally avoid the shiny rocket mini mazzer however (despite how awesome looking it is), its way too expensive imo.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree. Mentioned it to the boss and was told to wait till spring. I'll wait till spring then.


----------



## daraghoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Rocket Cellini here looks like a good deal ... anyone dealt with these guys from Germany?

http://www.ginex-espressomaschinen.de/Espressomaschinen/Rocket-Espresso/Haushalt-Semiprofessionell-18/Rocket-Cellini-Plus-V2.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

daraghoc said:


> Rocket Cellini here looks like a good deal ... anyone dealt with these guys from Germany?
> 
> http://www.ginex-espressomaschinen.de/Espressomaschinen/Rocket-Espresso/Haushalt-Semiprofessionell-18/Rocket-Cellini-Plus-V2.html


Where do you send it to when it breaks? And how much will that cost? The reason BB seem to be more expensive, is that the warranty, which is or 2 years not one, is held by them so you deal with them. Seems better than 12 months, having to send the machine back to Germany


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd be interested to know how many people on here have actually returned machines


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats a good point, £374 saving, risk of it going back, slim? if it does then whats shipping to Germany, a lot less than £374.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Better buy it then froggy.......one year versus two year......I do not know why these UK retailers bother....perhaps you can tell me........


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

And loads of people send machines back, or have to mend them. I have sent them back before, twice. The further away it is, the longer you wait. Still, if price means everything and loyalty and service count for nothing........buy from Germany


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Where does loyalty come into buying a machine?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> And loads of people send machines back, or have to mend them. I have sent them back before, twice. The further away it is, the longer you wait. Still, if price means everything and loyalty and service count for nothing........buy from Germany


For 375 I'd probably risk it. I think the incidence of people returning machines is pretty low


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I have sent them back before, twice.


You wanna look after your machines better then....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What machines have you sent back?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or just stick to a nice cheap classic


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Or just stick to a nice cheap classic


Absolutely, works for me so why not.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you only have a Classic, seems a bit rich advising people on machines that cost 5 times more


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> If you only have a Classic, seems a bit rich advising people on machines that cost 5 times more


lol hows that, i still have a concept of what saving money is, regardless of what machine i use.


----------

